# 7 Healing Cream



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Found this last night when I was ordering something for Cleo so I ordered it. I have used Neem oil, conconut oil, honey, aloe vera and calendula all individually and each works great so together I think it will have very powerful protective and healing properties. It is for people too. 

7 Healing Cream

"The seven active ingredients are: Shea Butter, Neem oil, Avocado oil, Coconut oil, Manuka Honey (UMF25+), Aloe Vera, Calendula."

http://www.homevet.com/osc/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=77

Here is the product website: http://www.natural-skin-health.com/7Cream.html


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

what do you use it for and how?


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I would use it for insect bites, hot spots, abscesses, wounds, cuts or abrasions and anything that I'd use antibiotic cream for.


----------

